# Skim coat or start fresh



## DaveR (Dec 27, 2021)

Newbie here… i’m a novice drywaller, and doing a bathroom renovation. Drywall had paneling glued to it. I’ve done some skim coating in the past, but wondering if it might be easier just to tear out and hang new drywall, versus scraping the glue, priming and skimming. Thoughts?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

how about 1/4" board over existing..


----------



## DaveR (Dec 27, 2021)

hendrix417 said:


> how about 1/4" board over existing..


Good idea. Guessing I’d still need to scrape off a the glue splotches first?


----------



## hendrix417 (Aug 9, 2018)

that bathroom is huge! looks commercial? could you get away with 1/2" board? if so, then laminate over with 1-5/8" screws. too much work to skim that nightmare. and yes, scrape off glue.


----------



## Tonydif (May 8, 2021)

In a bathroom, tear.it out.

Another room I'd say go overtop with another layer.

Can't repair that.


----------



## Mjaw (Nov 24, 2020)

Scrape the glue off coat with 1/4 or 3/8 sheets, make sure added material works fixtures depth.


----------



## Shelwyn (Apr 10, 2015)

Bathroom reno you should rip it all out. Any mold or bad smells wont go away with just a little bit of mud on top. 

Unless there's a financial limitation you should go all the way.


----------



## Muddobber (Jan 14, 2022)

Definitely gut and start over….


----------

